# Best place to get a Square 1?



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 23, 2008)

*Best place to get a Square 1? (update)*

How's it guys

I've decided to get myself a Square 1. I see Cube4you have a pretty nice looking one. But are there any better places to buy?


----------



## TomZ (Apr 24, 2008)

You could try www.9spuzzles.com. They do carry SQ1's, but I'm not sure if they carry this exact one.


----------



## Leo (Apr 24, 2008)

Well if I get my square 1 today (I should..it arrived in the state 2 days ago from cubeforyou) I'll tell you how good it is, but I won't be able to give you a comparison.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool, thanks


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> How's it guys
> 
> I've decided to get myself a Square 1. I see Cube4you have a pretty nice looking one. But are there any better places to buy?



I remember someone somewhere saying that the one you've pointed to above wasn't worth the money a long time ago. So I bought the black DIY one from Cube4you instead (cost about $8). I see they have one listed now:
http://www.cube4you.com/127_Black-Square-1.html

But that one is shown as partially taken apart, and the one I got was fully assembled - it just had no stickers on it. So I don't know if it's the same or different.

Anyway, mine is fine. Not perfect - a little tight - but quite solid and usable. I'm happy with it.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Apr 24, 2008)

Cool, thanks.

How about this one from PuzzleProz?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Square-1-Cub...ryZ19187QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2008)

That one looks a lot like the one I have, but of course it's hard to tell without actually comparing them. The pieces look about as rounded as mine, to me, so that's why I say it looks like the one I have.


----------



## Tiw (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't want to open a new thread for this...

Is there anybody who have bought the square 1 of cubikon.de?
Is it okay? Should I buy it?


----------



## He-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

it's an mf8 square 1. it's really good


----------



## Tiw (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay! Thanks, I will buy.


----------

